# أبحاث Pdf في السباكة



## العلم للإيمان (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من مجلة Modern Casting
http://www.moderncasting.com/Articles.asp​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مجهود طيب ومشكور هكذا تكون المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## العلم للإيمان (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراًعلى المرور, عسى أن يستفيد الجميع.


----------



## amir eleslam (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 

موضوع متميز 

وننتظر المزيد دائما


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_3mr84 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks so much


----------



## الشخيبي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا...*


----------



## مهندسخانة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع هام ومنتج للسوق ومدعم له


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/علي فتحي
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمادالهيتي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر*

جهودك مشكورة


----------



## الميكنيكي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

فتح الله عليك


----------

